
Facebook must be held accountable - killer1loop
http://theartificialintelligenceblog.com/facebook-must-be-held-accountable/
======
taylodl
I uninstalled the FB app from my phone for other reasons and though it's
become trite to say so - my life has improved. I also stopped keeping an FB
tab open in my browser. I login a couple of times a week to catch up with
friends. How has this improved my life? I'm more fully engaged in the here and
now. I realized I was constantly checking my phone for FB updates. It's only
been a couple of months but it's been really nice. The security issues make it
all the better to remove from your phone.

